# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Dagger Gordon weekend workshop by Loch Ness

## Dagger Gordon

If anyone is interested, I'm teaching mandolin at the Adult Feis in Fort Augustus, Scotland on the shores of Loch Ness on the weekend 13-16th Feb 2009 - aka Feis Gleann Albain.


Great selection of other tutors, including Angus Grant, Duncan Chisholm, Charlie MacKerron and Jenna Reid (!!!!) on fiddle, Nuala Kennedy on whistle etc.  Great sessions and a friendly atmosphere.

Download applications from

http://www.feisgleannalbainn.co.uk/adult_feis.html

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Hmmm,

That link doesn't seem to work.  

Google Fort Augustus Feis and you should find it.  Go to 'Adult Feis' once you get there.

There's some good pics in the gallery, including myself in 2008.

----------


## Joel Spaulding

Try This one.
I think there was an "n" missing in the original link.

Looks like an excellent opportunity for anyone able to attend. 

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Thanks Joel.

I think I've fixed it now.

cheers.

----------


## Mike Adams

I participated in Feis Gleann Albainn last year & was treated to 2 days of expert tuition & good craic by Dagger. If you can make it it's exceptionally good value!

See you there this weekend Dagger. I'm looking forward to it.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Hi Mike,

Good to hear from you.  Looking forward to the weekend tremendously!

Dagger

----------


## Crieftan

Hi Dagger and Mike - 
What a great weekend. I'll be back next year for sure. I learned so much in such a short space of time. Mike, you sure play pretty - The Gael was just great fun to play!
Dagger - I'll PM you the words to Whiskey before breakfast. Brilliant - won't be able to play the tune again without grinning like a jackass!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Hi Kenny,

It was great to meet you.  I got your PM.

I first heard that song by a guy called Mike Cross.  There a Youtube of him doing it.
Google Mike Cross Whisky 'Fore Breakfast.

I have to say I haven't had any whisky this week - either before breakfast or any other time.
The craic was tremendous in Ft Augustus, and as you say Mike (and yourself) were playing very well.  Glad you got so much out of it.

Hope I see you and Mike before next year.

Slainte,

Dagger

----------


## Dagger Gordon

There's a few Youtubes up from the weekend, including some clips from the tutors concert.

There's one of me accompanying Jenna Reid on my Sobell octave.

Dagger


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z55Bg...eature=related

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Not long till this year's Feis at Fort Augustus-  12th - 15th Feb 2010.

A great weekend with lots of good sessions.  Hope to maybe see some of you there.

http://www.feisgleannalbainn.co.uk/adult_feis.html

----------


## Fliss

I wish I could go, but I'm going on the Folkus spring music-making weekend, which is only the weekend before, so I can't go on another one so soon afterwards.  If it's an annual event, perhaps I can remember to put it in my diary and plan for it for next year! 

The cost sounds very low - do people sort out their own accommodation?

Regards
Fliss

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Yes, it's an annual event.  That weekend is a long weekend break for Scottish schools.

People do sort out their own accommodation as far as I know.  I should think most hotels have some sort of deal for the weekend.  There's also a hostel.  
They get the tutors to do sessions in various venues, but the main craic is the Caledonian Hotel where the tutors stay.  There is also a tutors concert in the school, which is where we teach our classes.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Advance notice on this year's great weekend in Fort Augustus.

It will take place from Fri 11th to Mon 14th Feb 2011.  Very good last Feb, and it was great to meet people from as far afield as Somerset and Portland, Oregon (via London).

I understand that, in common with many things nowadays, funding is becoming a problem and the organisers tell me that they might struggle to sustain the event beyond this coming year, so it is important that we continue to get a good uptake for this February.

Very good weekend.  Lots of good music with terrific tutors on various instruments.

Here's some pics from this year.

http://www.feisgleannalbainn.co.uk/f...ls.php?album=5

----------


## Paul Cowham

This looks like great fun..

I was thinking of trying to get to the mandolin symposium in 2011 but have decided that it would cost too much, but this would be a great alternative. (weather may not be quite so nice though!)

Is it possible to get there by public transport?

Catriona McKay is doing the Clarsach who I got to know when she was studying in Manchester many moons ago...
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dagger Gordon

It's not far from Inverness, where you can fly,train or bus to.

Regular buses to Fort Augustus from Inverness, but I could probably pick you up on my way on Friday evening if it's the right time.

Otherwise a message on Facebook would probably work.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Feis-G...n/177709865895

And you're right - it is good fun.

Dagger

----------


## Paul Cowham

Thanks for the info Dagger, all being well will see you there  :Smile: 

Will be good to have something to look forward to in the depths of winter too..

----------


## JeffD

I should go. I really should.
February can be a long slow month. This would perk it up.

Got to find out else musical is going on just before and just after, perhaps extend my stay. I.e. as long as I am there anyway where else can I be playing.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Celtic Connections Festival is from 13-30 January 2011 in Glasgow.  Massive festival, but maybe a bit too soon for you.

Actually, the weather in February can often be quite a bit better than you might think, and varies greatly from place to place - particularly from coast to coast.  

http://calendar.visitscotland.com/fe...h-weather.aspx

And note February's rain at the bottom of this page

http://www.lastminutecottageholiday....nscotland.html

----------


## Dagger Gordon

A reminder that I'll be doing this again in Fort Augustus, by Loch Ness, Scotland from 11th -14th Feb.  Always good fun, and the chance of learning in a small class.

Click on 'Gallery' in the following link for photos of last year.

http://www.feisgleannalbainn.co.uk/adult_feis.html

Dagger

----------


## Niall Anderson

Hi Dagger. I've just sent off my deposit for the weekend, and am planning to come to your class both a.m and p.m. if that's ok. 

I have been to Feis Rois a couple of times, but not this one, but it's a great format and should be a great weekend. See you then.

Niall

----------


## Dagger Gordon

'am planning to come to your class both a.m and p.m. if that's ok. '

Certainly is.  I'm looking forward to seeing you.

Cheers,

Dagger

----------


## Shelagh Moore

I haven't made this previously and would love to come if I can arrange work and other commitments around the weekend.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Richard,

Friday night is just a session as everybody arrives, so get there whenever you can.  I'm sure you could arrange to arrive on Saturday morning if it's easier.  I can't remember when classes start in the morning but I could check.

Similarly, not everyone is able to stay for Monday.  The classes are only on Monday morning - people go home after lunch, although Sunday night is a pretty good night.  There is a tutors concert, followed by a long night of music back at the Caledonian Hotel.

There are usually some people up from Perthshire.  If it's helpful perhaps you could get a lift or something.

Judging from your list of instruments, you take your playing fairly seriously!

----------


## Niall Anderson

Teaching starts at 10am on Saturday and Sunday, 10.30am on Monday - at the moment I'm planning to drive up from Edinburgh early on Saturday morning, as I have commitments in Edinburgh on the Friday.

----------


## Paul Cowham

I'm going too, nice to have something to look forward too at this time of year..  :Smile:

----------


## JeffD

Dagger I was really looking forward to going, had the time set aside and was getting the money saved. But life then got in the way. I hope to attend next year.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Sorry we won't be seeing you,
Jeff.

I really hope there will be a next year.  Funding for these sorts of events is getting trickier, 
I'm afraid.

Looking forward very much to meeting some of you others.

Dagger

----------


## Jock

Hope everything goes well with the weekend Dagger and that the cuts don't dig too deep. Seems to be a bit of an impending scorched earth policy regarding art funding on the go at the moment, heres hoping all stays well where it matters.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Thanks Jock.

BTW, I have just recorded a new CD with my son Colin on guitar.  Since it's about 10 years since 'The Frozen River' (which was 13 years after 'Highland Mandolin') I can hardly be accused of churning them out!

It's just me on my Sobell 10 string mandolin and Colin on his Martin guitar.  Live in the studio, recorded by Nick Turner at Watercolour.  No overdubs or other instruments.  I must say, I'm quite pleased with it.

It's all old Scottish tunes.  I think the most recent is 'Murdo MacKenzie of Torridon' by the late Bobby MacLeod.  Most of it is much older.  I think we've got some nice arrangements and a good mix of material.  We're just at the listening back to it stage and deciding on the running order.

----------


## Brent Hutto

So is your theory that we can have a new Dagger Gordon CD every decade or so whether we need one or not? :Crying:

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Something like that!

----------


## kmmando

Great, Dagger, look forward to that!

KHJM

----------


## Jock

I like the sound of the recording method and I'll look out for it.

An album a decade is better than some mandolinists I could mention, manage. So in scottish mandolin terms thats quite prolific really,  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Cowham

Only 3 days to go  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Tosh Marshall

I would love to have gone to this, but unfortunately can't.  I'm sure everyone who does attend will have a fantastic time in a fantastic setting.  Have a great weekend Dagger, wish I could be there.....

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Hi Dagger,

I'm going in the other direction now to visit my daughter in Bristol so unfortunately won't make it this time. Hope to make it next time if it hopefully continues or to otherwise catch up with you sometime.

Have a great weekend!

Richard (in Dunblane)

----------


## Paul Cowham

Well - I'm just on the train on the way back from this, heading south from Glasgow now..
Just a brief post as my connection may go down any minute but I'll post some more when the dust has settled...

It was a fantastic weekend, and it was really good to meet Dagger and loads of other folk including some other cafe members..

I was also treated to a sneak preview of the recording mentioned above as Dagger kindy dropped me off in Inverness earlier today and we listened in the car, it was sounding really good..

I'm hoping to try and play the tunes we went through in the workshops and put them on this thread when I get it together (maybe a video)..

Happy daze...  :Sleepy:

----------


## Niall Anderson

Yes, great weekend. Dagger gave me (at least) a huge amount to try to integrate into my playing, so now I have to do some work to achieve that! Nice to meet you Paul - hope to run into you again sometime. 

Dagger, if you're reading, thanks again for the classes - it was a hugely worthwhile weekend for me.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Thanks a lot guys.  I appreciate it. 

I enjoyed it too.  It was great to meet Paul and Niall.  

Look out for photos on Feis Gleann Albainn's Facebook

Dagger

----------


## Paul Cowham

well, I hope this works, first time I've uploaded a video on tinternet... Sound/picture quality very poor on a new work laptop and doesn't do my heiden justice, but hopefully you will get the gist. This is a jig that Dagger taught in the feis over the weekend..

http://www.youtube.com/user/paulcowh.../0/2JmS3NeGk9U

----------


## Brent Hutto

> This is a jig that Dagger taught in the feis over the weekend..


Oh yeah! 

Good tune. The video is a little too dark to see clearly but the sound came through fine.

----------


## Niall Anderson

Nice one, Paul!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Good stuff Paul.

Look forward to hearing more from you.

Dagger

----------


## Paul Cowham

thanks guys (and good to meet you too Niall)..
hopefully this will work - here is lochness takes on the Saturday after the classes..

----------


## Paul Cowham

maybe not, another go..

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Perhaps some of you might be interested in a couple of Youtubes I've recently put up of me playing with my son Colin.  This was filmed at a concert called Ceolraidh in Dingwall in Sept 2006, when Colin was 18.  
The camera goes AWOL for a wee while in the 'MacKenzie's Farewell' video, but on the whole it's not too bad.

There are two videos.  One has the tunes 'Johnny Cope' and 'The New Claret', while the other has MacKenzie's Farewell, Mo Chuachag Laghach, Hoch Hey Johnny lad, O'er Bogie and Clean Pea Strae.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw7Wm..._order&list=UL

----------

Loretta Callahan

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great stuff Dagger! "Johnny Cope" is on my To Learn list at the moment - really enjoyed that!

Enjoyed Paul's video of the tune learnt at the workshop as well.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Thanks Jill,

I suspect you might have heard the old Planxty version of 'Johnny Cope' - which was a song followed by a tune called 'The Johnny Cope Hornpipe', if I remember correctly.

The version which I play is essentially what I think of as the most usual tune to the song in Scotland, done in G minor, and a bit different to the Planxty version.

Thanks a lot for your comments,

Dagger

----------


## Jill McAuley

The version I've heard of it most recently was the one Peter Carberry plays with daughter Angelina on his recent CD - the melody to the tune is the same as the version you're playing, though they play it slower.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Niall Anderson

Really driving reels, Dagger - thanks for posting those videos. 

Hasn't Colin changed since then!

Niall

----------


## catmandu2

Indeed--thank you!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Time to put this old thread up again.

The Fort Augustus Feis starts this Friday.  Always good.

http://www.feisgleannalbainn.co.uk/adult_feis.html

----------


## Niall Anderson

> Time to put this old thread up again.
> 
> The Fort Augustus Feis starts this Friday.  Always good.
> 
> http://www.feisgleannalbainn.co.uk/adult_feis.html


Hope it goes well, Dagger. I'd wanted to join you again this year, but instead am heading south to celebrate my father-in-law's 70th birthday. Will miss the music fix and enthusiasm boost, but hope to come back up in a future year.

Niall

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Sorry not to be seeing you again this time, Niall.

Hope to see you around some other time.

Best wishes,

Dagger

----------


## Paul Cowham

Hi Dagger (and Niall),
I recently went self employed (ironically to leave more time for music), so am watching the pennies at the moment and won't be attending. I do hope it goes well though and am glad that it's going ahead as I understand there could have been an issue with funding. 

I really enjoyed it last year though and it was really nice to meet you and have some craic ;o). If anyone is considering attending I would recommend it as a great weekend with loads of nice people, sessions, tea & home made cake breaks and in a very beautiful location.
all the best,
Paul

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Hi Dagger,

Like Paul I now have to find self-employment for half the working week as I've been "downsized" in my job so money is an issue. I would have liked to have come otherwise and hope I'll be able to make it another time.

Richard

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Hope to see you some other time.

All the best,

Dagger

----------


## Dagger Gordon

You might be interested to know that the UK folk magazine The Living Tradition has an article on Feis Gleann Albainn, at Fort Augustus, written by Hugh Lee - one of my mandolin students.  Indeed there is a picture of me teaching!

Here is an extract found on Feis Gleann Albainn's Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/F%C3%...n/177709865895

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Time to flag the Feis Gleann Albainn at Fort Augustus, on the shores of Loch Ness, Scotland again.  This year is from 8-11 Feb 2013. 
People arrive Friday night for sessions etc and classes start Saturday morning till Monday lunchtime.

Mighty sessions every night.  Lots of good music and generally a really enjoyable weekend.

http://www.feisgleannalbainn.co.uk/adult_feis.html

https://www.facebook.com/pages/F%C3%...n/177709865895

And it's not always just Scottish music!  Whitney Houston died during the Feis weekend last year, and during the tutors concert on Sunday night we knocked up a tribute version of 'I wanna dance with somebody who loves me' backstage, with the inimitable and multi-talented Innes Watson on lead vocals.  If you want to hear what I sound like on Whitney stuff, here's your chance.  Actually this is quite a good video - got a lot of atmosphere. Check out the crowd getting into it near the end.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Having wanted to do this the last two or three years I'll really try hard to make it up this year, at least to one of the sessions if nothing else, although times are a little tight at present

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Would certainly be good to see you!

----------


## Niall Anderson

Dagger,

I won't make it this year (boo!), but my session mate, Vic Higham, is coming up with his octave mandolin. Treat him gently! ;-)

Hope it all goes well, and hope to make it back up next time round.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> Dagger,
> 
>  Treat him gently! ;-)


Oh dear, I hope you didn't think I was too hard!  I try not to be .....

By the way Niall, I believe I read somewhere that you have a new baby.  Congratulations, and I hope to see you again soon.

Kind regards,

Dagger

----------


## Niall Anderson

> Oh dear, I hope you didn't think I was too hard!  I try not to be .....
> 
> By the way Niall, I believe I read somewhere that you have a new baby.  Congratulations, and I hope to see you again soon.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Dagger


Of course not... I jest....

Yes, new baby in the house (Finlay, born on 12/12/12). We're sticking close to home for now, but hope to be a little more mobile in 2014.

Best of luck with the weekend. 

Niall

----------


## Dagger Gordon

So ... just a couple of days to go!!

----------


## Jock

Heard good reports from last weekend. 

Thanks for looking after my pal Garry who was along for the extracurricular aspects of the feis. His mobility has been difficult and more problematic than usual, and it's been a difficult year for him generally. He mentioned you in particular as looking out for him on the seating front, a huge issue for him. 

Anyway, it's the most positive mood I've seen him in a long time, glowing. So, here's to the therapeutic qualities of both music and good company. 

Very many thanks from Lochalsh.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I'd only met Garry once before, I think, (at Andy Thorburn's) and I very much enjoy his company. He also produced a wild salmon which we did justice to after the tutors concert.

There are heaps of pictures and things up on the Feis Gleann Albainn Facebook site.

Here is a pretty rough video which gives you a flavour of one of the late night sessions which shows how effortlessly Highland musicians can segue from a wild reel into the Eurythmics 'Sweet Dreams'!  Everyone in the wee bar seemed to know all the words!  Most of the music was fiddle tune stuff of course, but it's fun to sing along with a song like that.

There was a lot (actually a hell of a lot) of really great music this weekend. A tremendous weekend!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=gZ6qCyvV5sw

and another of the same - more atmosphere maybe
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/pages/F%C3%...865895?fref=ts

----------


## Jock

Aye, the old wild salmon trick  :Wink:  great stuff. Thanks for the link.

----------


## Jock

Got a look at the youtube link, finally, problems with connections on the move, and it looks like all the tutors are having a good time. Your right about the sing along of course, everybody likes a song they can join in with, especially when the entire pub is involved, great stuff, the fort must have been jumping. 

A serious collection of tune misters there of course and all in fine fettle (whatever their feeding Clements he's looking good on it, more than a portion or two of salmon involved there), have to say I'm feeling a wee bit jealous.

These days I tend to work weekends away. This is of course no good for getting out. Andy's 60th was one such missed event due to work commitments, and yes, I believe Garry was there. I guess I just need to create the time. 

Keep up the good work.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

You might be interested to see some footage of the three semi-organised tutor-led sessions which the Feis lay on for the participants, and perhaps get a feel for the type of people who go and what level of ability is involved.

The sessions are basically full-on at The Lock Inn led by John Somerville, Ross Coupar, Adam Sutherland and Innes Watson

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

Middle level in the Lovat Arms Hotel with Charlie MacKerron, Jarleth Henderson and Marc Clement

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

and relatively easy in the Caledonian Hotel (Caley) with myself, Kevin Henderson and Gillian Fleetwood

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Excellent stuff... and one day I will make it!

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi Richard - my sentiments too!  One day, when the rand pound rand dollar exchange is kinder, I will stack my money in a heap and make it to one of these wonderful workshops - almost used South African English and said "lekker workshops" "Lekker" means "wonderful, nice, or great," it is a coloquial way for expression of delight in Afrikaans.

Happy strumming and picking to you and all others  

Vanilla

----------

